# SO WHAT DID YOU GET FOR CHRISTMAS ?



## mike johnson (Dec 24, 2012)

I got a new Mavrick Thermometer
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






and a Kindle Fire.


----------



## smoking b (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats! I got one of the vacuum tumblers, AMNPS & Maverick from Todd as my Christmas reward for myself on his Cyber Monday deal. My parents told me last week they got me a sausage stuffer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I will find out what it is when they come for dinner tomorrow. My grandparents & aunt usually go together & get me some sort of gift certificate.

Hope everyone makes out good!


----------



## garand555 (Dec 24, 2012)

Nothing yet.  While I could always use new BBQ equipment, I really don't need it.  I'm hoping for an Aussie Locker for a Dana 30.


----------



## hagisan (Dec 24, 2012)

My early Xmas gift from the wife was the LE Thermapen w/ flames.













tpen.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Dec 23, 2012


----------



## ldrus (Dec 24, 2012)

That is Sweeeeet  weredid she get that ?


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 24, 2012)

that sure does look nice.


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 25, 2012)

Update it was the Large Kindle
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.I cant wait I can get on the forum from anywhere now.


----------



## nivekd (Dec 25, 2012)

Meat grinder, Grizzly stuffer, Sausage kits and Meat...look out world...a new sausage maker has arrived. Oh, and a First Edition.













DSCN0122.JPG



__ nivekd
__ Dec 25, 2012


----------



## frosty (Dec 25, 2012)

Got a new MAVERICK ET-732 REMOTE SMOKER THERMOMETER, jeans, shirts, and the adoration of the home boss. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All in all, not too shabby!


----------



## hagisan (Dec 25, 2012)

> That is Sweeeeet weredid she get that ?


thermoworks.com


----------



## roller (Dec 25, 2012)

I got a new one of a kind custom built smoker from my stepson. It's one step up from a mini smoker.


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 25, 2012)

I gave my Hubby a total Beer Brewing Kit...and he loves it!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 25, 2012)

I think most of y'all  are full of crap...  with the exception of Hagisan, and NivekD..  cuz as we say

:th_nopicsye3:


  Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 25, 2012)

15 lb. sausage stuffer (actually got that a while ago, but it was/is for Christmas.)
400 vacuum sealer bags.
200 yards of hog casings.
Other mics. sausage making necessities from the SausageMaker.
A couple sous vide books.
The new [email protected] book.

~Martin


----------



## bama bbq (Dec 25, 2012)

Hagisan said:


> My early Xmas gift from the wife was the LE Thermapen w/ flames.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like mine Hagisan.... you're gonna love it because as we know, black with flames is the fastest.


----------



## jimf (Dec 25, 2012)

Amzps, rubs, spices, 12" carving knife, instant read thermometer (not maverick), man and his BBQ shirt, and tongs. 

My birthday is next week and all I have asked for is cuts of meat for my freezer. 













image.jpg



__ jimf
__ Dec 25, 2012


----------



## flash (Dec 25, 2012)

New windows for the house and the biggest gift. Our 3 year old shih tzu/mini poodle mix, Brick, was thought to have full Renal Failure and you don't live with that. Our vet continue to pursue it and found out she had Addison's disease instead. Home she came from the vet, just in time for Christmas. She's the one on the right in my Avatar photo. Thank you Jesus.













Coming Home_7051.jpg



__ flash
__ Dec 26, 2012


----------



## swampmouse (Dec 25, 2012)

Well...I am SUPER HAPPY to say that I got an AMNPS, 5 lbs. of Pitmaster pellets and 2 lbs. of Oak pellets from Todd (Nice touch putting your card in the box Todd!), some insulated BBQ gloves - very glad to get those - tired of burnt fingers through latex gloves:-), a jerky gun from Academy - for Slim Jims, some clothes, and UGA tie - very dapper, and the new Duck Commander DVD. Life is complete!

Burning off the oil on my AMNPS right now, and will be cooking my second butt this week, but this time with my AMNPS!!!!! Since I knew it was coming, I went yesterday and got a small vent elbow for the top of my MES 30. 

Merry Christmas everybody.

SM


----------



## damon555 (Dec 25, 2012)

From my wife and son I got:

5 liter fermenting crock and a sauerkraut making book

Keurig single cup coffee maker

15 of the best Tosh.0 episodes

and most importantly time spent with my family!

My gifts to myself:

A Henry golden boy 22 and a 100mm f2.8 macro lens for my DSLR.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 25, 2012)

canon-powershot-sx500-is-superzoom-camera-review-0



__ boykjo
__ Dec 25, 2012






I must have been a good boy this year........ Now the Qveiw will be spectacular................


----------



## ellymae (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks like you all made out like bandits!

I got this to put on the Egg table... 













493213BC-6797-4DF1-BF5B-23419E207FC1-5121-000004F6



__ ellymae
__ Dec 25, 2012






And my sister had a charcoal of our dog - if you go here you can see it...


----------



## kryinggame (Dec 25, 2012)

I got lucky.... lol

And uh, I got a luggage rack, sissy bar, passenger padding and brackets for my Harley.

Guess that means, no more solo trips.


----------



## big andy a (Dec 25, 2012)

Mine was definitely a smoking Christmas; Maverick dual probe thermo that I'm using right now with salmon for an appetizer with dinner, a LEM injector, bear claws, electric knife - never used one until last Thanksgiving and it was soooooo nice - and a Texas cookbook.  I'm a happy camper!

I hope everyone has a great Christmas and New Years.


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 25, 2012)

Wife and I treated ourselves to a new 60""












image.jpg



__ davidhef88
__ Dec 25, 2012


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 25, 2012)

A text on my phone saying do the laundry.

And there is something in the cabinet to ease the pain 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















wtail.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 25, 2012






We didnt go all out being just the 2 of us and getting the RV this summer.













rv88.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 25, 2012






Oh yeah and a new gen ipad with retina display, cover and a soda stream machine.


----------



## kryinggame (Dec 25, 2012)

nepas said:


> A text on my phone saying do the laundry.
> 
> And there is something in the cabinet to ease the pain
> 
> ...


Nepas, you're going to love that Ipad.  I bought one and I use it for every single aspect of my life.  And, watching HD movies on it is amazing.


----------



## hagisan (Dec 25, 2012)

Update to the Xmas booty...I love my wife and 2 sons.













WP_20121129_001.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Dec 25, 2012


----------



## artisanbeard (Dec 25, 2012)

I got a t-shirt...can't afford anything for me this year, but I got my 3 kids a few things! I have a new thermometer, sausage stuffer, and vac sealer on the wishlist for next year.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks like a great book, I have it on my B-day list.......


NivekD said:


> Meat grinder, Grizzly stuffer, Sausage kits and Meat...look out world...a new sausage maker has arrived. Oh, and a First Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I know we will be getting some great Q-views now.......


boykjo said:


> canon-powershot-sx500-is-superzoom-camera-review-0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too cute.... I love my pig....and the charcoal picture is real nice also.....


ellymae said:


> Looks like you all made out like bandits!
> 
> I got this to put on the Egg table...
> 
> ...


This is # 1 on my B-day list.......Nice TV


Davidhef88 said:


> Wife and I treated ourselves to a new 60""
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh !! The M-I-L found out that I was smoking meat......She gave me a smoke detector for Christmas this year........Can't ask for anything else can you ?


----------



## ldrus (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## whittling chip (Dec 25, 2012)

I finished my deck in time for Christmas. Everything else, family, friends and the SMF forum is a bonus.













033.JPG



__ whittling chip
__ Dec 25, 2012






Merry Christmas,

WC


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 25, 2012)

kryinggame said:


> Nepas, you're going to love that Ipad.  I bought one and I use it for every single aspect of my life.  And, watching HD movies on it is amazing.


Im still learning it. Lots of apps for it. My daughter talked me out of the at&t data ipad cuz she said it uses data quick. I talked to the att lady and she said that if i went with the 4g ipad that we would loose our granfathered in 2gig unlimited data. I said ok then its a wifi ipad for me then.


----------



## bakedbean1970 (Dec 25, 2012)

Got a handmade smoker cover from my wife and smoking meat book by Jeff Phillips.


----------



## tomolu5 (Dec 25, 2012)

My sweetie got me an upgrade!






Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 25, 2012)

102_1074.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Dec 25, 2012


----------



## imjesse1 (Dec 25, 2012)

Frosty said:


> Got a new MAVERICK ET-732 REMOTE SMOKER THERMOMETER, jeans, shirts, and the adoration of the home boss. :wife:
> 
> All in all, not too shabby!


That's what I got, already used it,


----------



## imjesse1 (Dec 25, 2012)

I got a new gas smoker, and the maverick 
et-732
And a gift card for the Butcher in town...


----------



## barbqjim (Dec 25, 2012)

I got a MES 40 amnps and a buch of oak, pitmasters and mesquite for myself and a chest freezer from my fiance. now to fill the freezer.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 25, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> 102_1074.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!!!!!!
Very cool!!!!!
There's no holding you back now!!!!!

:biggrin:

~Martin


----------



## michael ark (Dec 25, 2012)

I got a new hunting coats,socks underwear. And shirt from mom from my wife I got a new set of santoku knifes from sams. Batman trilogy blue ray, watch , stainless electric salt and pepper grinders, and something still in mail? From grandma $25.  From God my life my wife and all I am thankfull for and got to see the first blizzard in ar history too.   Merry christmas!:-)


----------



## jerryinoregon (Dec 26, 2012)

weatherby sa-459 threat response 12 gauge shotgun, bushmaster ar-15, 1000 rounds of .223, 5 thirty round mags, 5 twenty round mags. and zip ties


----------



## boykjo (Dec 26, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> 102_1074.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There goes the neighborhood........ congrats................


----------



## smoking b (Dec 26, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> 102_1074.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow - SERIOUS score! Congratulations!!


----------



## smoking b (Dec 26, 2012)

I ended up with the Weston 7 lb stuffer from my parents  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0018.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 26, 2012


















PICT0020.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 26, 2012






I also got a chocolate orange & popcorn


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 26, 2012)

A new MES 40


----------



## fagesbp (Dec 26, 2012)

I got a foodsaver, dremel tool, a big toolbox for my power tools that were taking up most of a closet in the laundry room, screw drivers, a gallon of nunus cajun seasoning, a coffee maker.

We gave these out to everyone. Salsa, pepper jelly, and summer sausage, all homemade.












g65wP.jpg?1



__ fagesbp
__ Dec 23, 2012


----------



## bruno994 (Dec 26, 2012)

A Food Saver.


----------



## imjesse1 (Dec 26, 2012)

bruno994 said:


> A Food Saver.


Love my food saver, it's nice I buy meat in bulk and freeze half


----------



## onewondershow (Dec 26, 2012)

2012-12-26 11.43.38.jpg



__ onewondershow
__ Dec 26, 2012






It was a good year at my house between my wife and my in-laws I got all new power tools for our house, we only moved in 6 months ago so these will be great for getting stuff done around here. I also got a nice new leatherman.


----------



## pastorgadget (Dec 26, 2012)

Masterbuilt Dual Fuel 2 door smoker 













36515_4546588634719_1105257179_n.jpg



__ pastorgadget
__ Dec 26, 2012






Barbecue related was a Green Bay Packer Sportula :)  Smoked the Christmas Turkey Breast on it, it was good :).


----------



## daveomak (Dec 26, 2012)

Time to retire the 20+ year old plastic Rival slicer.....   A Chef's Choice 615 and smooth blade for thin slicing.....

And a 135 Lumen LED 3 cell Mag Light.... Man is it bright...  













DSCF0719.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 26, 2012






And a machine to help keep "Old Age" at bay.....  Help it helps with the memory part of old age..













DSCF0720.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 26, 2012


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Dec 26, 2012)

I got a finger to put something sparkly on:













FBB5F565-23F1-4BBE-B910-F4BD2620EA8D-10233-0000118



__ thsmormonsmokes
__ Dec 26, 2012


----------



## big twig (Dec 26, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Time to retire the 20+ year old plastic Rival slicer.....   A Chef's Choice 615 and smooth blade for thin slicing.....
> 
> And a 135 Lumen LED 3 cell Mag Light.... Man is it bright...
> 
> ...


Dang, Dave, I was just about to put my slicer (exact same one) up for sale, used once with the smooth blade to go with it. I would've "cut " you a super deal. I guess I will try craigslist and put it up here anyway but seeing you with a brand new one makes me wish I had it posted sooner.

For Christmas my super awesome wife got me a new power drill, the Cyber Q BBQ Guru (the wifi one), some new boots, and a Glock 19 Gen 4. As soon as the stupid Maryland waiting period is over I will take a picture with all of my gifts.


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 26, 2012)

ThsMormonSmokes said:


> I got a finger to put something sparkly on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## hagisan (Dec 26, 2012)

No doubt.  Congrats ThsMormmonSmokes!


----------



## nivekd (Dec 26, 2012)

ThsMormonSmokes said:


> I got a finger to put something sparkly on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















...that's three thumbs up!!!   Congrats!


----------



## sshorn (Dec 26, 2012)

photo.JPG



__ sshorn
__ Dec 26, 2012






From my WONDERFUL wife!!


----------



## shmoker (Dec 26, 2012)

BBQ Stuff:  Grill-Right talking digital thermometer, Bear Paws, Bayou Classic stainless injector, customizeable meat brand, Chef Paul Prudhomme's magic seasonings, and an awesome grilling sword (looks like I might have to pull out the smoker in the snow).

Other Stuff: bow ties, ties, clothes, boring stuff.


----------



## shmoker (Dec 26, 2012)

ThsMormonSmokes said:


> I got a finger to put something sparkly on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From one Utard to another, CONGRATS!


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 26, 2012)

ThsMormonSmokes said:


> I got a finger to put something sparkly on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations!
It is a blessing to find someone to share your journey with.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the well wishes, folks.  I knew I had a keeper when I was talking to her about the .270 WSM I was thinking about buying with Christmas money from my family I'd been saving for the past 3 years, and she looked at me like I was an idiot and told me to go buy it.  She's quite a bit better than a twit like me deserves.

And she's a big fan of the Q as well.  I'm looking forward to the journey.


----------



## gotarace (Dec 26, 2012)

xps2.jpg



__ gotarace
__ Dec 26, 2012






I got a Springfield XPS 45 and a Comark insta read digital meat thermometer. Was a great Christmas with the kids and grand kids home...smoked up a prime rib with the fixings. That is always a big hit!!!


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 26, 2012)

ThsMormonSmokes said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes, folks.  I knew I had a keeper when I was talking to her about the .270 WSM I was thinking about buying with Christmas money from my family I'd been saving for the past 3 years, and she looked at me like I was an idiot and told me to go buy it.  She's quite a bit better than a twit like me deserves.
> 
> And she's a big fan of the Q as well.  I'm looking forward to the journey.



It is a good thing to marry up... Mine loves Q and so does her family. So I am safe for now....


----------



## daveomak (Dec 26, 2012)

BIG TWIG said:


> For Christmas my super awesome wife got me a new power drill, the Cyber Q BBQ Guru (the wifi one), some new boots, and a *Glock 19 Gen 4*. As soon as the stupid Maryland waiting period is over I will take a picture with all of my gifts.


Nice shooter....  Crimson Trace goes well with that....  About like the AMNPS goes with the MES....  or the Cyber Q goes with your Weber... Match made in heaven...


----------



## jmo bbq (Dec 26, 2012)

I got a Food Saver vacuum sealing system, set of bear paws, pigtail meat flipper, big jug of Smokin Guns HOT, food Grade black meat handling gloves, new apron, Pizza Hut gift card, and a certificate to the Outdoor chef located her in lubbock($100), and a 17 piece BBQ set. Gonna have to try the paws out on a butt this weekend. Hope you all had a great Christmas!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










JMO


----------



## allen (Dec 26, 2012)

Wife and I agreed nothing for each other since we buy what we want during the year, I get more when that happens.


----------



## scootermagoo (Dec 26, 2012)

She.....I mean Santa.....knows I'm effing mental about Q.  I've been droppin' hints about an instant read thermometer.

I got.............snowshoes and a steering wheel cover.     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Not even close, but it's the thought that counts.


----------



## brokenwing (Dec 26, 2012)

Santa showed up with all sorts of cooking things, as well as a new deep fryer, and my sausage making equipment!!













christmas.jpg



__ brokenwing
__ Dec 26, 2012


----------



## navyjeremy (Dec 26, 2012)

Khaki Colored Thermapen with Stars and Stripes on it..Taylormade Penta dzn, callaway Jacket and my family except my brother at my house enjoying my Smoked Prime Rib


----------



## imjesse1 (Dec 26, 2012)

JMO BBQ said:


> I got a Food Saver vacuum sealing system, set of bear paws, pigtail meat flipper, big jug of Smokin Guns HOT, food Grade black meat handling gloves, new apron, Pizza Hut gift card, and a certificate to the Outdoor chef located her in lubbock($100), and a 17 piece BBQ set. Gonna have to try the paws out on a butt this weekend. Hope you all had a great Christmas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like the bear paws???


----------



## imjesse1 (Dec 26, 2012)

gotarace said:


> xps2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smoked prime rib???

Do you use brine? Rub?


----------



## gotarace (Dec 27, 2012)

imjesse1 said:


> Smoked prime rib???
> Do you use brine? Rub?


Just salt..pepper...onion power..garlic powder. Season the night before and let the roast sit in the fridge overnight. Preheat the smoker to 275...then drop the heat to 230 when the roast is put in the smoker. Smoke with hickory dust in my AMPNS until the IT reaches 130*- 132*...remove roast...let rest tented with foil 15-20 minutes and slice away. 

Len

Here is a Q-view i did of a Prime Rib for fathers day in 2011...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/107808/fathers-day-weekend-prime-rib-with-q-view


----------



## biged92 (Dec 27, 2012)

I was fortunate to receive a new 22.5 WSM, 2 BBQ cook books (BBQ Bible, by Steve Raichlen and America's Best BBQ, by Ardie Davis and Paul Kirk), and a new Waring Pro meat grinder/sausage maker. I must have been really good this last year.


----------



## imjesse1 (Dec 27, 2012)

gotarace said:


> Just salt..pepper...onion power..garlic powder. Season the night before and let the roast sit in the fridge overnight. Preheat the smoker to 275...then drop the heat to 230 when the roast is put in the smoker. Smoke with hickory dust in my AMPNS until the IT reaches 130*- 132*...remove roast...let rest tented with foil 15-20 minutes and slice away.
> Len
> Here is a Q-view i did of a Prime Rib for fathers day in 2011...
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/107808/fathers-day-weekend-prime-rib-with-q-view


Looks amazing, I'll have to try!
Was always told I'm stupid for wanting to try.
And it's a investment ... Guess I never had the balls.......


----------



## jsk0307 (Dec 27, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone.  I guess you could say I got what I wanted....kinda.  My old Brinkman charcoal smoker rusted out so I had to scrap it last months.  My awesome wife bought me a new electric smoker for Christmas.  It's not what I had in mind but at the same time I'm happy with it.  (Had hoped for a MES)  Money has been a bit tight lately so I'm happy seeing the extra money spent on the kids.













11201677_pic2.jpg



__ jsk0307
__ Dec 27, 2012


----------



## roller (Dec 27, 2012)

ThsMormonSmokes said:


> I got a finger to put something sparkly on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats !!!!


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 27, 2012)

gotarace said:


> xps2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats a present!!!


----------



## rickypro (Dec 27, 2012)

Jeff's book, electric knife, and some clothes!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 27, 2012)

Allen said:


> Wife and I agreed nothing for each other since we buy what we want during the year, I get more when that happens.



X 2


----------



## desertlites (Dec 27, 2012)

X3


----------



## imjesse1 (Dec 27, 2012)

rickypro said:


> Jeff's book, electric knife, and some clothes!


What's "Jeff's book"?


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 27, 2012)

imjesse1 said:


> What's "Jeff's book"?


TulsaJeff Phillips, the owner of this site wrote a Great book about smoking. I think it's on the best seller list and up for a Pulitzer:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121962/jeffs-new-book-is-available


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey guys, Thanks for all the "Congrats", I almost forgot, (guess I was just too excited). Now I have all the tools I just need the knowledge, but the best tool I have is SMF!!! Gonna take this a little slow and read the book and make sure I get it right, Thanks for all the help you have already given and Thanks in advance for all the help I will be asking for in the future!


----------



## michael ark (Dec 28, 2012)

My friend gave me 1/2 a rick of mainly cherry with a little pecan.


----------



## pearlheartgtr (Dec 28, 2012)

I think I cleaned up rather well.

Char Broil offset smoker:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Char-Broil-American-Gourmet-Deluxe-Offset-Smoker/21976929

And a 21qt. Granite canning kit. Both are currently in the mail.


----------



## imjesse1 (Dec 28, 2012)

pearlheartgtr said:


> I think I cleaned up rather well.i have the same smoker
> View media item 187962
> Char Broil offset smoker:
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Char-Broil-American-Gourmet-Deluxe-Offset-Smoker/21976929
> ...


----------



## imjesse1 (Dec 28, 2012)

pearlheartgtr said:


> I think I cleaned up rather well.
> 
> Char Broil offset smoker:
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Char-Broil-American-Gourmet-Deluxe-Offset-Smoker/21976929
> ...





That didn't work quite right! Sorry I was trying to show a pic of mine , it's the same as yours had it for years... Be careful not th over heat the fire box 












image.jpg



__ imjesse1
__ Dec 28, 2012


----------



## imjesse1 (Dec 28, 2012)

My Christmas gifts:













image.jpg



__ imjesse1
__ Dec 28, 2012


















image.jpg



__ imjesse1
__ Dec 28, 2012





Touchless paper towel dispenser for when I do ribs or wings 













image.jpg



__ imjesse1
__ Dec 28, 2012





Last but not least, Molly has been working on this for months for me













image.jpg



__ imjesse1
__ Dec 28, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Dec 28, 2012)

jesse.... How cool is that !!!!   congrats !!!!     Dave


----------



## imjesse1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks Dave!!!!!


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrats Imjesse1!!! Kids are truely a blessing... You are in for the ride of your life. Enjoy it, it will go fast.


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 28, 2012)

imjesse1 said:


> Touchless paper towel dispenser for when I do ribs or wings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That towel dispenser will work great with a little one running around also
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## kingfishcam (Dec 28, 2012)

A package from Amazenproducts should show up soon.  Good use of my Santa money.  :)


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 29, 2012)

jerryinoregon said:


> weatherby sa-459 threat response 12 gauge shotgun, bushmaster ar-15, 1000 rounds of .223, 5 thirty round mags, 5 twenty round mags. and zip ties


I got Brushmaster AR-15 , 7-30 round magazines, 1-100 round magazine, 22cal conversion kit, & 50 round 22 cal drum., and a MES 40


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 29, 2012)

THATS THE bible ON SAUSAGE MAKING RIGHT THERE.....!!!


----------



## smoking b (Dec 29, 2012)

As an update I got cash instead of a gift certificate so I have decided to use it toward an electric grinder. Now I have the not so unpleasant problem of deciding which one to try & get 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Decisions, decisions, decisions...


----------



## jmo bbq (Dec 29, 2012)

imjesse1 said:


> How do you like the bear paws???



I will actually be trying them tomorrow afternoon when I rip into my butt for some pulled pork sliders for the cowboy/skins game!!! Go BOYS!!!!


----------



## kymike (Jan 8, 2013)

Thought I was getting my usual lump of coal for Xmas and the in-laws surprised us with this:













mes.jpg



__ kymike
__ Jan 8, 2013


















mes-stuff-1.jpg



__ kymike
__ Jan 8, 2013


















mes-stuff-2.jpg



__ kymike
__ Jan 8, 2013






I previously had a bullet but could never get decent results. I hope this is more foolproof.


----------



## imjesse1 (Jan 8, 2013)

I previously had a bullet but could never get decent results. I hope this is more foolproof. :439: 
[/quote]
Home Run  !


----------



## jimf (Jan 8, 2013)

My birthday (31) was on January 2nd. I didn't know what to ask for so I asked for meat. I made a list 1) brisket 2) pork butts 3) salmon 4) cheese 5) etc...

Well I guess people didn't get past the begging of the list because I got 4 Briskets and 2 butts. Hey, I'm not complaining!!!


----------



## junkcollector (Jan 8, 2013)

I was a really good boy this year. Santa (wife and kids) got me a nikon d3200 dslr 24mp digital camera. Came with a 18-55mm lense, but they also got me a 70-300mm zoom lense, class 10 hi speed sd card, carry bag and copy of adobe elements11 to go with it. Also got a lithium cordless drill+a driver bit kit all in one sweet carry case. No pic of drill, but here is camera......
Louie













IMG_00000093.jpg



__ junkcollector
__ Jan 8, 2013


----------



## anothermike (Jan 9, 2013)

I didn;t do too badly - a brinkmann trailmaster limited edition smoker. although the family will benefit as much as I will.

when you add the cost of the meat, and extras I needed to modify it , the time involved to cook , the beer needed while cooking and everything else then it could turn out to be an expensive present!!

especiaaly as I also now need a fridge for the beer outside and a freezer for the amount I'm gonna cook!!


----------



## boltsfan (Jan 9, 2013)

WSM (18")

Pit Mitt

Rib Rack

Roast Rack

Pecan hardwood chunks


----------



## coyote flatz (Jan 9, 2013)

junkcollector said:


> I was a really good boy this year. Santa (wife and kids) got me a nikon d3200 dslr 24mp digital camera. Came with a 18-55mm lense, but they also got me a 70-300mm zoom lense, class 10 hi speed sd card, carry bag and copy of adobe elements11 to go with it. Also got a lithium cordless drill+a driver bit kit all in one sweet carry case. No pic of drill, but here is camera......
> Louie
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Louie,

You also might want to look into Adobe Lightroom 4.  It has a great cataloging system and is great for post processing.  I also have Elements and it's easy to move an image to it and back from Lightroom to do more adjustments if you wish. 

Anyway Happy Shooting and sorry folks for the photographic post here when we should be talking BBQ.   :-)

Don

www.coyoteflatz.wordpress.com


----------



## flash (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry, appears I already posted about this.


----------



## flash (Jan 9, 2013)

junkcollector said:


> I was a really good boy this year. Santa (wife and kids) got me a nikon d3200 dslr 24mp digital camera. Came with a 18-55mm lense, but they also got me a 70-300mm zoom lense, class 10 hi speed sd card, carry bag and copy of adobe elements11 to go with it. Also got a lithium cordless drill+a driver bit kit all in one sweet carry case. No pic of drill, but here is camera......
> Louie
> 
> 
> ...


Just remember, at 24 mp, you better have LOTS of storage space on that ol computer.


----------



## junkcollector (Jan 9, 2013)

flash,

my daily internet computer is just a cheapy hp net book. takes care of everything i do on net. its a lil 110 series 10in screen toy. i do have a desktop computer bro built for gaming for wife n kids. they barely use it, so i imagine there's plenty of space on it for photos. the sd card they got me for camera is a 32gig. 

coyote flatz, thanks for the heads up on the lightroom 4. I haven't even had time to install elements on the computer yet. spent last 2 weeks getting ready to go to vegas. leaving tomorrow. attending the **shot show**. drive out every year. needless to say, I'm going to have 4500 miles round trip + 7 days in vegas to fiddle with camera and settings. won't be able to play with elements till i get home around the 22nd or so.

louie


----------



## flash (Jan 9, 2013)

junkcollector said:


> flash,
> 
> my daily internet computer is just a cheapy hp net book. takes care of everything i do on net. its a lil 110 series 10in screen toy. i do have a desktop computer bro built for gaming for wife n kids. they barely use it, so i imagine there's plenty of space on it for photos. the sd card they got me for camera is a 32gig.
> 
> ...


 That's good.  I shoot sports and went thru 6000 shots last season for just Little League and I only use a 10 mp Nikon. An external HD fits my bill. Just remember you do not have to shoot at 24 mp and anything from 6 to 10 mp will deliver more than good enough photos for printing. Have fun.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 9, 2013)

sat.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Jan 9, 2013






NOT. I wish though. This was my first car. The guy I sold it to in '86 still has it and one of these days I'll talk him out of it again.

My best present this year is a chance at a new career. School starts on the 28th!! I''ll keep y'all posted, but it does involve a funny hat.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 10, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> sat.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing wrong with a funny hat if it makes you a living.


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 24, 2013)

I just got an auto siphon and a wine corker... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lookin forward to some smoked cheese, homemade summer sausage and some homemade wine...


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 25, 2013)

Woke up this morning to all the ingredients to make a Black IPA . Its going to be a good Year... Merry Christmas to you all !!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey Flash

Its Christmas you know.  Things happen--and often for the good!!

Gary


----------



## coyote1 (Dec 25, 2013)

I got a new laptop so now I can finally can get back on SMF and GMF


----------



## cohoho (Dec 26, 2013)

Four bags cherry six bags apple chips and a brick of.22 ammo lets get er started haha Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey All

I should mention that Linda got a LARGE (damn near broke me) spa gift certificate from me and the 3 book set from Duck Dynasty from her daughter (which I am just dieing to read.  Sad to say, Linda is an extremely slow reader so odds are good I'll have a birthday before I get to read some of Phill's wisdom.)  I relate totally with Phill--my wife and step daughter both say that I'm just a beardless version of Phill  You can't have a beard in the oil patch.  LOL

Gary


----------



## kingfishcam (Dec 27, 2013)

kingfishcam said:


> A package from Amazenproducts should show up soon.  Good use of my Santa money.  :)


This year I used my xmas money for a kitchner .5 hp grinder and a 20 gallon meat mixer.  :)
Ground venison jerky here we come!


----------



## boykjo (Dec 27, 2013)

I got a couple of bass pro gift cards... Bought the jerky cannon and extra double nozzle for strips and sticks and a insta read therm













jerky-cannon-box.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Dec 27, 2013


















nozzle.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Dec 27, 2013


















nozzle1.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Dec 27, 2013


















therm.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Dec 27, 2013


----------



## kingfishcam (Dec 27, 2013)

I need a double nozzle!


----------



## rokems (Dec 27, 2013)

A 17 lb meat mixer and a VacMaster Pro 140.


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 24, 2012)

I got a new Mavrick Thermometer
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






and a Kindle Fire.


----------



## smoking b (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats! I got one of the vacuum tumblers, AMNPS & Maverick from Todd as my Christmas reward for myself on his Cyber Monday deal. My parents told me last week they got me a sausage stuffer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I will find out what it is when they come for dinner tomorrow. My grandparents & aunt usually go together & get me some sort of gift certificate.

Hope everyone makes out good!


----------



## garand555 (Dec 24, 2012)

Nothing yet.  While I could always use new BBQ equipment, I really don't need it.  I'm hoping for an Aussie Locker for a Dana 30.


----------



## hagisan (Dec 24, 2012)

My early Xmas gift from the wife was the LE Thermapen w/ flames.













tpen.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Dec 23, 2012


----------



## ldrus (Dec 24, 2012)

That is Sweeeeet  weredid she get that ?


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 24, 2012)

that sure does look nice.


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 25, 2012)

Update it was the Large Kindle
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.I cant wait I can get on the forum from anywhere now.


----------



## nivekd (Dec 25, 2012)

Meat grinder, Grizzly stuffer, Sausage kits and Meat...look out world...a new sausage maker has arrived. Oh, and a First Edition.













DSCN0122.JPG



__ nivekd
__ Dec 25, 2012


----------



## frosty (Dec 25, 2012)

Got a new MAVERICK ET-732 REMOTE SMOKER THERMOMETER, jeans, shirts, and the adoration of the home boss. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All in all, not too shabby!


----------



## hagisan (Dec 25, 2012)

> That is Sweeeeet weredid she get that ?


thermoworks.com


----------



## roller (Dec 25, 2012)

I got a new one of a kind custom built smoker from my stepson. It's one step up from a mini smoker.


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 25, 2012)

I gave my Hubby a total Beer Brewing Kit...and he loves it!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 25, 2012)

I think most of y'all  are full of crap...  with the exception of Hagisan, and NivekD..  cuz as we say

:th_nopicsye3:


  Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 25, 2012)

15 lb. sausage stuffer (actually got that a while ago, but it was/is for Christmas.)
400 vacuum sealer bags.
200 yards of hog casings.
Other mics. sausage making necessities from the SausageMaker.
A couple sous vide books.
The new [email protected] book.

~Martin


----------



## bama bbq (Dec 25, 2012)

Hagisan said:


> My early Xmas gift from the wife was the LE Thermapen w/ flames.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like mine Hagisan.... you're gonna love it because as we know, black with flames is the fastest.


----------



## jimf (Dec 25, 2012)

Amzps, rubs, spices, 12" carving knife, instant read thermometer (not maverick), man and his BBQ shirt, and tongs. 

My birthday is next week and all I have asked for is cuts of meat for my freezer. 













image.jpg



__ jimf
__ Dec 25, 2012


----------



## flash (Dec 25, 2012)

New windows for the house and the biggest gift. Our 3 year old shih tzu/mini poodle mix, Brick, was thought to have full Renal Failure and you don't live with that. Our vet continue to pursue it and found out she had Addison's disease instead. Home she came from the vet, just in time for Christmas. She's the one on the right in my Avatar photo. Thank you Jesus.













Coming Home_7051.jpg



__ flash
__ Dec 26, 2012


----------



## swampmouse (Dec 25, 2012)

Well...I am SUPER HAPPY to say that I got an AMNPS, 5 lbs. of Pitmaster pellets and 2 lbs. of Oak pellets from Todd (Nice touch putting your card in the box Todd!), some insulated BBQ gloves - very glad to get those - tired of burnt fingers through latex gloves:-), a jerky gun from Academy - for Slim Jims, some clothes, and UGA tie - very dapper, and the new Duck Commander DVD. Life is complete!

Burning off the oil on my AMNPS right now, and will be cooking my second butt this week, but this time with my AMNPS!!!!! Since I knew it was coming, I went yesterday and got a small vent elbow for the top of my MES 30. 

Merry Christmas everybody.

SM


----------



## damon555 (Dec 25, 2012)

From my wife and son I got:

5 liter fermenting crock and a sauerkraut making book

Keurig single cup coffee maker

15 of the best Tosh.0 episodes

and most importantly time spent with my family!

My gifts to myself:

A Henry golden boy 22 and a 100mm f2.8 macro lens for my DSLR.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 25, 2012)

canon-powershot-sx500-is-superzoom-camera-review-0



__ boykjo
__ Dec 25, 2012






I must have been a good boy this year........ Now the Qveiw will be spectacular................


----------

